# Doves and guinea pigs?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello.
I am moving soon and my roommate-to-be has guinea pigs. I am wondering if anyone knows if they usually get along to some extent?

They wouldn't ever get in direct contact or anything, but I want to be sure that if their cages are near eachother or if I let my dove out of flight time in the room where the guinea pigs cage is kept, that they won't totally freak eachother out or something of the sort.

My dove hasn't really had any experience interacting with other animals since I brought him home from the pet store several months ago, so I'm not sure how his personality towards them will be.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

both are docile so I forsee no problems if they can see each other in the same room.


----------



## tyira (Feb 18, 2014)

No they should be fine the room where my pigons are also has a ferret and gina pigs. They do fine togeather we even had the gina pigs and birds out at the same time (I wad playing with my bird my sister was playing with the gina pigs.)


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a pigeon and two guinea pigs (and a dog), and we all live in a studio.

I think it's fine for them to live in the same space, as long as the pigeon doesn't go into their cage. Guinea pigs do get scared and stressed very easily, and having a bird fly in/on their cage would not be good for them (I don't know how your roommate would feel about it, but I know I feel very strongly about any of my other animals - never mind someone else's animal - getting next to/in the piggy cage. I definitely don't let my pigeon land on or in it. Also, I make sure to be extremely careful to keep any pigeon droppings away from my pigs. They are very fragile creatures and can get sick easily, so even though the chances may be low, I make sure that the droppings never go anywhere near the cage.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

It turns out the guinea pigs are kept in my roommate's bedroom, and my dove is being kept in mine, so there aren't really many chances that they will meet, much less bother eachother.
Thank you all for your kind and helpful input.


----------

